# DIY Preservative Applicator Help



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm trying to build my own applicator for a JD 348 planning to us NH Crop Saver @ 4# per ton. Everything is in place but I'm having problems getting the flow rate low enough.

What I've got so far: A 25 gal Ag Spray tank with a 1.8 gpm Surflo pump. The set up looks identical to the Crop Care unit. I ordered the nozzles and tips from Crop Care. I have a John Blue pump controller mounted in the cab with a 4" pressure guage mounted at the applicator tank.

The problem: It applies way too much product with the smallest nozzles. The pump controller only brings down the pressure to about 45 lbs. ( I probably should have saved that $200  and bought some aspirin instead).

My next step is to buy a pressure regulator and mount it at the pump. But, even at 15 psi there will be too much flow according to the TeeJet chart. There goes my idea of adjusting pressure on the fly.

So, what nozzle tips are you guys using? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

eberlej said:


> So, what nozzle tips are you guys using? Any other suggestions?


Dohrmann Enterprises nozzle kit....out of Minnesota

Regards, Mike


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll give them a call, thanks! I've read a lot of good comments about those guys.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I would measure the actual output by capturing and weighing a sample against a stopwatch.

If unable to get desired flow low enough last resort may be to install a valve between pump and nozzle and return a portion of flow to tank.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a Dohrman system on my small square baler. Installed it with two nozzles as directed. Even with the smallest nozzle set installed it was applying at 10 lbs / ton with everything turned way down. Another problem with pressure and low flow rate is you get a lot of dust built up on the nozzles and have to jump out of the cab every ten minutes.

So, I ended up using the third smallest nozzle (can't remember the colour), and running a single nozzle with the second one capped. That was the only way to get it to apply low enough, and keep up a good flow rate on the nozzle to stop dust buildup. Only problem is I have to make sure I'm dead centre on the nozzle to get good spread across the windrow.

My range from my cab controller is now about from approximately 2lbs per ton, up to about 12lbs per ton depending on my baling speed which is usually 10 slices per bale. I usually bale at < 22% moisture and put on 8 lbs per ton. Anything over a gallon (9lbs) per ton makes it a little costly.

I went through a lot of acid two years ago getting things working right.

I won't bale without acid.


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmm....."If unable to get desired flow low enough last resort may be to install a valve between pump and nozzle and return a portion of flow to tank".

This method might enable me to use my pump controller from the cab. I may have to experiment with this.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok, went out and checked. I'm using the Dohrmann 3rd smallest nozzle (Dark Green), single nozzle, size is 1.5.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

a picture of a pump speed controller. And also a picture of a small bypass line that bypasses little water


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pictures


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. I installed a bypass yesterday and am now able to get the pressure down to where it needs to be. Now I'm working on calibrating the tips. Any advice on nozzle placement on a JD square baler would be appreciated.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I like one over the pickup straight down on the row and one shooting back toward knife after being mixed up by the auger.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I've been thinking about hooking one of these up too. Good info!


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Getting the flow rate down low enough with 2 nozzles has been the greatest challenge. Harvest Tec shows two nozzle tip numbers along with a calibration chart that will get the desired flow rates. I ask my NH dealer to get me these nozzles and he says he can't seem to get the right p.n. thru NH. So, I called Harvest Tec., and yes they will sell to my dealer so Tuesday I will go in and give the dealer the phone number and part number and even make the call for him if I have to.

This weekend I plan to make a spray nozzle mount for the JD 348 that looks like the Harvest tec spray shield. It looks like one nozzle is spraying into the collection chamber and the other will spray at the end of the auger hitting the hay before it's picked up by the forks.

I'll post pics when I'm done if the system works. If it doesn't, well.....you'll find me in my shop beating on defenseless objects with a hammer and probably won't hear from me for a while.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

eberlej, good luck getting your calibration down to your prescribed tonnage.....maybe reduce the pressure somewhat to make the current nozzles work.

It would be good for all if you inserted a general location in your profile......it can be very helpful for folks responding to any future questions you may have as you can get a more regional response.

Regards, Mike


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Vol said:


> eberlej, good luck getting your calibration down to your prescribed tonnage.....maybe reduce the pressure somewhat to make the current nozzles work.
> 
> It would be good for all if you inserted a general location in your profile......it can be very helpful for folks responding to any future questions you may have as you can get a more regional response.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That I can fix. I never realized that I did include my location.


----------

